# HUGE bees burrowing in my front yard



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Where are you located ?
The Amazon has bees about 6" long so I have heard


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

cicada killers i think they are called


----------



## beerdog (Dec 10, 2008)

They are actually waps. Google it. These suckers are huge. I am sure there are extermination info on the web. Might be a job for a pro. Good Luck.


----------



## PAbugman (Jun 29, 2010)

Here in Penna. we are experiencing the "cicada killer". Terrific diggers, solitary wasps-one per hole. They are making nests/incubation chambers. These guys are beneficial and otherwise harmless. Learn about them on the internet. If you decide to get rid of them, you have to get a liquid insecticide, any concentrate mixed with water will work, and shoot it back deep into their burrow. The burrow may go back about 2 feet-it goes in at an angle-not down. You have to part the grass and find the hole-use a dowel rod or long pencil or long screwdriver to positively locate that particular hole and treat into it. I use about 1/2 gal per hole, as we power spray into them using termite treating tools. Most holes easily take that much. I first try to talk people into tolerating them as they are harmless and beneficial-if that's not realistic for the customer than I will certainly do the job.


----------



## Proby (Jul 17, 2010)

I think it's pretty cool how they kill and drag down a big cicada then bring it to their hole and put it in there with their eggs. Then their babies feed on the cicada after they hatch.

I'm just glad there is no creature out there that wants to do that to us :whistling2:


----------



## JME (Mar 15, 2009)

Thanks, all! I read up on the cicada killer wasps and that sure sounds like what I see. I don't like cicadas so maybe I will let nature take its course and leave the nests alone. It's not like I had a luscious green yard to start with anyway. :laughing: Thanks again!


----------



## jlc791 (Mar 17, 2009)

We have them at one of the offices where I work. Watching them wrestle with a cicada is amazing!

They also tended to hover around us as we came and went from the building, seeming to check us out to make sure we weren't cicadas. Got to refering to them as our building guards. :wink:


----------



## canadaclub (Oct 19, 2006)

Proby said:


> I'm just glad there is no creature out there that wants to do that to us :whistling2:


Obviously you haven't missed an insurance premium or a car payment:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Shadoglare (Jun 14, 2010)

Wow, we've found these burrowing in the larger cracks in our driveway this year - first time I recall ever seeing one, and I thought it was just some kind of mutantly-huge grown wasp so I'm actually kind of glad to find out this is a different species 

The things are huge! When I first saw the mound of dirt and the trail it left moving through it, I seriously thought it was made by a snake! But my fiancee used her foot to kick some of the dirt back in, and a minute later we saw this huge yellow thing backing out to dig the hole back out - sheesh.
Anyway, I ended up spraying a bunch of wasp killer down the hole and the re-covering it. Hasn't dug it's way back out so it must have done the job - though like the previous poster I'm no fan of cicadas, so I may be tempted to leave them alone as long as they're not known for being aggressive.


----------



## gjjr2001 (Aug 17, 2010)

If you have small children or pets you don't have an option, call Billy the Exterminator


----------



## leungw (Apr 20, 2009)

We get them in our front yard almost every July/August, right along the edge of the lawn. We called an exterminator one time, but they were unable to get rid of them. The cicada killers just kept digging new burrows. Now if we see the burrows, we usually wait till 8pm or so (when they are all back "home"), then dump boiling water down each hole. Works every time.

Watering your lawn more often also works. Makes it more difficult for them to dig when the ground is wet.


----------



## H. A. S. (Aug 18, 2010)

Yeah, we had 2 days of light rain a few weeks ago.

The next day they were right back at it, caught one that was almost 2" long.


----------

